# Old school shooter with mallee burr scales



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The new wood pieces arrived. Started with te mallee burr.










A challenge, really - the pieces were narrow and thin.

So I made a core from multiplex and added finger grooves for a nice curvy look.

For a change, I used a higher fork and attached plain yellow TT. Long enough for full butterfly, and it is amazing how much power I can get from it when I shoot it fully extended.


































This isn't my strongest slingshot, but a nice piece for sure.

Jörg


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice and I like the look of the multi-plex edge-on. The striping gives it an orderly contrast with the fine scales you have affixed.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

That is a beautiful burl. You've done it proud.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's very beautiful and uber strong looking.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice as usual


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i love the woods grain!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Excellent! you should open a museum for slingshots or put out a book with your collection!


----------

